# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայաստանի հեռուստաընկերությունները բոյկոտում են մամուլի ակումբները

## Artgeo

Հոկտեմբերի 15-ից հայաստանյան բոլոր հեռուստաալիքները բոյկոտում են մամուլի ակումբները։ Չեն ցուցադրվում ու լուսաբանվում այդ ակումբներում անցկացվող մամուլի ասուլիսները։ Լրագրի կայքում դրված է մի հոդված, որտեղ բերվում են հեռուստաալիքների փաստարկները։ 

(Քանի որ, կայքը հին կոդավորմամբ է, ապա հոդվածը այստեղ եմ տեղադրում ամբողջությամբ)




> Երեւանյան մամուլի ակումբները բոյկոտելու քայլը մամուլում բացատրեցին մի քանի հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվական ծառայությունների պատասխանատուներ: Նրանց խնդիրը բնականաբար այն է, որ ցույց տան, թե իրականում որեւէ իշխանական հրահանգ չկա, այլ կա ընդամենը զուտ կորպորատիվ եւ մասնագիտական շահ, որը թելադրել է հրաժարվել ասուլիսային թեմաներ լուսաբանելուց: Դա անկասկած յուրաքանչյուր հեռուստաընկերության իրավունքն է: Բայց ամբողջ զարմանքն այն է, որ այդ իրավունքից նրանք որոշեցին օգտվել նույն օրվանից սկսկած` 2007 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 15-ից: Մինչդեռ մինչ այդ, մոտ երկու-երեք տարի, հեռուստաընկերությունները լուսաբանում էին ասուլիսները: Իսկ հիմա, պատկերացրեք, նույնիսկ Շավարշ Քոչարյանին չեն գալիս լուսաբանելու:
> 
> «Հերիք եղավ, բոլ եղավ»-ի այդ միահամուռ դրսեւորումից պակաս ուշագրավ չէ նաեւ բացատրությունները, որով իրենց քայլը հիմնավորում են հեռուստաընկերությունները: «Ասուլիս հրավիրում է երկրի նախագահը, գլխավոր դատախազը, բայց ոչ թե ով երբ կամենա եւ ինչ կամենա», մամուլի էջերից մեկում ասում է հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվական ծառայություններից մեկի ղեկավարը: Ինչպես ասում են` հասանք: Պարզվում է, որ ասուլիս հրավիրելու համար, նախագահից ու դատախազից բացի, պետք է հատուկ թույլտվություն, ոչ թե հրավիրի ով կամենա եւ երբ կամենա: Իսկ գուցե արժե ասուլիսների համար արդեն տրամադրել պետական արտոնագիր: Սահմանել արտոնագրման կարգ եւ որոշել չափորոշիչները, որին համապատասխանելու դեպքում կարող է որեւէ գործիչ ասուլիս հրավիրել:
> 
> «Որեւէ քաղաքակիրթ երկրում ասուլիս լուսաբանող հեռուստաընկերություն ես չգիտեմ», շարունակում է նույն մասնագետը։ Պարզվում է, որ ասուլիս լուսաբանելը քաղաքակրթության բացակայության նշան է: Եվ իսկապես, ինչու չհայտարարել, որ ասուլիս լուսաբանողները գնչու են ու խաբեբա: Փաստորեն, հոկտեմբերի 15-ից ի վեր Հայաստանի հեռուստաընկերությունները դարձան քաղաքակիրթ: Պետք է հոկտեմբերի 15-ին Հայաստանում նշել քաղաքակրթության տոնը: Հիանալի առիթ է Ազատության կամ Հանրապետության հրապարակներում եւս մեկ անգամ բացօթյա համերգ կազմակերպելու համար: Համ էլ հեռուստաընկերությունները ցույց տալու բան կունենան:
> 
> «Եկեք խոսենք փաստերով, իսկ փաստն այն է, որ այդ ակումբները գովազդային վահանակներ են տեղադրում եւ մեր հաշվին գումար աշխատում»: Դա եւս մեկ բացատրություն է, որ ներկայացնում է վերը նշված բացատրությունների հեղինակը: Ինչ խոսք, հեռուստաընկերությունը պարտավոր չէ այդ գովազդները եթեր հեռարձակել: Բայց այդ դեպքում ինչու առաջնորդվել ընտրովի: Ինչու են լրատվական ծառայությունները ցուցադրում Երեւանի փողոցների կադրեր, ուր երեւում են փողոցային գովազդային վահանակները: Ինչու այդ գովազդը կարելի է ցույց տալ, իսկ ակումբի գովազդը` ոչ: Կամ ինչու են ցուցադրում ասենք ֆուտբոլային ռեպորտաժներ: Չէ որ մարզադաշտում նույնպես կան գովազդային վահանակներ:
> 
> «Դուք էլ, ես էլ, լրագրողներս վաղուց հոգնել ենք xy-յան քաղաքական գործիչների ասուլիսներից», ասում է մեկ այլ հեռուստաընկերության ներկայացուցիչ: Իսկ ինչից չեն հոգնել հեռուստաընկերությունները: Արդյոք նրանք չեն հոգնել ամեն օր լրատվական թողարկումների առաջին 15 րոպեները վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի աշխատանքային օրվա ամփոփման վերածելուց, երբ ասվում է, թե որ ոտքից արթնացավ վարչապետը, ինչ հագավ, երբ հասավ աշխատավայր, ում ընդունեց, հետո որ գյուղը գնաց: Ընդ որում, բացարձակապես կարեւորություն չի տրվում, որ ասենք բոլոր գյուղերում վարչապետը փաստացի ասում է նույն բանը, որ երկիրը պետք է զարգանա, որ թոշակն ու աշխատավարձը պետք է բարձրացնեն, որ ամեն ինչ Հայաստանի համար է: Միթե չեն հոգնել հեռուստաընկերությունները այդ նույն բանը ցույց տալուց:
> ...



*Ըստ ձեզ, ո՞րն է իրական պատճառը և ի՞նչ նպատակ ունի այն։*

----------


## schuschanik

Հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանում էր ,   լրագրողներս վաղուց հոգնել ենք xy-յան քաղաքական գործիչների ասուլիսների՞՞ց.. :Think:    նույն սկզբունքով կարող են բժիշկներն ասել, հոգնել ենք արդեն պալատում զառանցող  հիվանդներից, երթուղային տաքսու վարորդները ՝ ամենօրյան ուղևորներից և այսպես շարունակ. իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի արդյունքում– բնականաբար քաոս..իսկ հետքրքիր է, նրանք դեռ չե՞ն հօգնել  իրենց  իշխանամետ հովանավորների դատարկ դեմքերը , և փողոցային արտահայտություններով լի մտքերը լուսաբանելուց. 
Ցավում եմ բայց դա մեր իրականությունն է :Sad: 

Եթե  լրագրողը հոգնել  է քաղաքական անցուդարձից, ապա նա կանգնած է մասնագիտական ճգնաժամի առաջ.  :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ընդդիմադիր բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունների փակվելուց հետո, գործող հեռուստաընկերություններին ինչ հրահանգ էլ գա, ենթարկվելու են:
Իսկ ժողովրդի մեծ մասը տեղեկատվությունն ստանում է ոչ թե թերթերից, այլ հենց հեռուստացույցից:

----------

